#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-26
<antonio_> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-27
<SergioMeneses> cgope: como vamos?
<cgope> SergioMeneses:  que me duermo :( y vos ?
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> cgope: igual pero debo estudiar! ya q todo el dia me la pase trabajando
<cgope> SergioMeneses: pesado ... 
<cgope> la gente nada que llega era a las 9 ?
<cgope> o 9:30 ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope: la verdad creo q era a las 9:00pm
<cgope> cape clase para nada :(
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> cgope: primero la vida... luego ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> eso me lo dijo una vez un compañero de ubuntu-beginners
<cgope> SergioMeneses: esq era necesario un descansito mañana me toca levantarme a las 4:00am :-|
<SergioMeneses> cgope: :S
<SergioMeneses> temprano
<IngForigua> hola si no es por cgope nunca llego
<cgope> IngForigua: hola :P
<julianarmando> Buenas noches señores :)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: lol... yo no voy a llamar a nadie!
<IngForigua> julianarmando: que tal se acordo
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando: = bohorquez?
<julianarmando> IngForigua: Claro que si :) tenia anotado el meeting en mi agenda
<julianarmando> SergioMeneses: Sí, soy Julian Bohorquez, que tal como vas? :)
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando: saludos!
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando: la verdad cansado, con calor,algo de hambre y sueño... pero de resto bien :D
<IngForigua> ufff uds viven en calorcito que rico
<cgope> cual rico 
<cgope> yo estoy mamado de el calor :(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: brb lo vere todo el dia a minimo 30 grados! q pereza
<julianarmando> SergioMeneses: Jeje, andamos en las mismas, 
<IngForigua> uffffffffffff
<SergioMeneses> menos mal en la oficina hay aire
<IngForigua> que rico
<julianarmando> IngForigua: el calor no es tan rico, es aburridor aveces, porque no es controlable, mejor el frio, uno se pone un saco y se libera de eso jajaja
<IngForigua> calorcito todo el dia
<IngForigua> yo era feliz en villao
<SergioMeneses> ademas q da dolor de cabeza
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: saludos!
<cgope> el calor da pereza, sueño, flojera, malgenio y mucho +
<andresmujica> buenas noiches, que pena la demora 
<andresmujica> en que punto van ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: hasta ahora llegaron uds... solo andabamos cgopey yo
<SergioMeneses> aa y kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: IngForigua cgope somos 3 de 9
<cgope> mmm no creo que logremos mucho 
<cgope> si no llegan los demas
<IngForigua> agh que fastidio
<andresmujica> entonces no perdamos tiempo
<andresmujica> cerremos la sesión
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica cgope cambio de horario?... o q? no se q hacer :S
<cgope> SergioMeneses, Ingforigua, andresmujica: en mi opinion hay que preguntar los motivos de la inasistencia, creo que la mayoria son por horario
<andresmujica> de acuerdo cgope
<julianarmando> Pero acaso no empezaba a las 9:30? Solo han pasado 3 minutos no?
<SergioMeneses> yo se q daniel y julian es por el horario... se les hace tarde
<SergioMeneses> juan dijo algo similar
<SergioMeneses> emmanuel no se... y jose tambien como q el jueves es dificil
<andresmujica> es a las 9am
<andresmujica> perdon
<andresmujica> 9pm
<andresmujica> al menos a esa hora esta programada por julianalarcon
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: correcto
<cgope> siempre ha sido a las 9pm
<SergioMeneses> si pero el dia pesa....
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos yo lo q es lunes, martes y miercoles me queda dificil!
<cgope> claro, yo estoy que lo doy es porque no fui a clase que estoy aqui hoy 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: q hacemos?
<andresmujica> hehe
<andresmujica> acabar la reunión y enviar otro correo
 * SergioMeneses señala a andresmujica
<andresmujica> no perdamos tiempo
<SergioMeneses> habemos 4
<SergioMeneses> hablemos! porq necesito ponerme a camellar porq sino le pierdo el interes
<SergioMeneses> bueno armo esto!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: cgope IngForigua atentos
<SergioMeneses> orden del día
<cgope> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, andresmujica: les propongo que consultemos el motivo de la inasistencia, con base a eso escojemos un horario yo diria que los domingos, para algunos es de descanso incluyendome cuando no trabajo pero tengamos en cuenta que es por el bien de una comunidad apartemos 1 o 2 horitas el domingo 
<SergioMeneses> 1- tareas pendientes
<SergioMeneses> 2- proximos eventos
<SergioMeneses> 3- concilio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: cgope IngForigua por ahora con eso!
<cgope> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: cgope IngForigua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> si ven
<SergioMeneses> hay cosas desde febrero
<SergioMeneses> andamos lentos
<cgope> bastante!
<SergioMeneses> Tarea0: Ir editando la wiki del TeamRES: TODOS
<SergioMeneses> respecto a lo de las wikis ya hable con julian
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a pasar el proyecto de documentacion
<SergioMeneses> asi formalizamos la colaboracion... como una actividad verdadera del team
<SergioMeneses> Tarea1: Informe del proyecto soporteRES: IngForigua y SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> soporte y demas proyectos que tengo a cargo le dije a julian q los reestructuraramos!
<SergioMeneses> asi no nos desgastamos pocos haciendo mucho
<SergioMeneses> sino que hacemos del trabajo algo mas colaborativo
<SergioMeneses> vinculando a las personas de la lista que quieren participar activamente
<SergioMeneses> que son bastantes! el interes esta demostrado
<SergioMeneses> Tarea2: Ir armando la Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del TeamRES: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> esa tarea mia se cayo! se cruzo con los flisoles y no se pudo armar en el calendario internacional
<SergioMeneses> Tarea3: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Cali y mirar como participarRES: josegutierrez
<SergioMeneses> jose no esta :s
<cgope> llega tarde
<SergioMeneses> Tarea4: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Bucaramanga y mirar como participarRES: Cesar
<cgope> done!
<SergioMeneses> y cgope si participo
<SergioMeneses> cgope: ud envio el informe?
<cgope> si claro
<SergioMeneses> cgope: oks oks
<SergioMeneses> ....bueno hay concluye la revision de la vez pasada!
<SergioMeneses> :S
<cgope> esta por la lista las fotos las envie a parte a IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> cgope: gracias!
<SergioMeneses> huy se me olvidaba
<SergioMeneses> cgope: andresmujica IngForigua ...nos acompaña julianarmando el es ubuntu member de Colombia :D
<cgope> julianarmando: hola que tal ?
<julianarmando> Hola, un saludo a todos :)
<SergioMeneses> el nos colabora tambien con la moderada d ela lista
<SergioMeneses> cgope: ud debe ser el proximo ubuntu member que tengamos!
<cgope> hollman me debe un testimonial :(
<SergioMeneses> cgope: jeje fresco... hay le ayudamos :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica ping
<cgope> SergioMeneses, para eso me ando preparando yo envie un mail a el concilio preguntando por eso xD!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: y andresmujica andan 404
<cgope> los perdimos :(
<SergioMeneses> bueno al menos no quedamos hablando solos....
<SergioMeneses> cgope: cuando es el evento en bucaramanga?
<SergioMeneses> para ir mirando lo del material y todo eso!
<cgope> vale ya confirmo
<cgope> 20 y 21 de Junio
<SergioMeneses> cgope: vale dentro de un mes mal contado!
<cgope> si
<cgope> ese es el de el lanzamiento de la revista y quematon
<SergioMeneses> cgope: y porq entre semana?
<cgope> bueno principalmente por la salida de estudiantes de la U donde lo vamos a lanzar
<cgope> entre esos dias estan saliendo a vacaciones, entonces es para captar la mayoria de estudiantes
<SergioMeneses> cgope: me parece muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> cgope: lastima q uese entre semana! 
<SergioMeneses> vamos a ver...
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<cgope> JoseGutierrez: o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: buenas noches hermano! como vamos?
<JoseGutierrez> bientos ...
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: le presento a julianarmando un nuevo ubuntu member de u-co y ayudante de la lista de correos
<JoseGutierrez> mucho gusto julianarmando 
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos una pregunta....
<julianarmando> Hola mucho gusto :)
<JoseGutierrez> ¿Cuando se va a debatir acerca de un mejor horario para las reuniones??
<cgope> JoseGutierrez: punto 3 de esta meeting creo
<JoseGutierrez> haaa ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos seguimos en el punto dos que son los eventos!
<SergioMeneses> ahora nos queda el campus party
<SergioMeneses> alguno va a asistir?
<SergioMeneses> cgope: julianarmando JoseGutierrez ?¿
<JoseGutierrez> yo no puedo por el tema del trabajo
<cgope> SergioMeneses: yo la verdad encantado pero no hay $
<julianarmando> Yo estare en la Campus Party :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces me vere con julianarmando y con IngForigua jajaja
<SergioMeneses> creo que en el primer semestre n tendriamos mas eventos...
<SergioMeneses> pero toca mirar como participar en el software freedom day
<cgope> en bucara :D
<cgope> (A)
<julianarmando> Yo posiblemente realice unos talleres y unas conferencias en la Universidad del Tolima Sede Ibagué, pero aun no he confirmado por eso no he relacionado eso en la wiki 
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando: vale! cualquier cosa q necesite nos avisa... lo mismo a los demas!
<SergioMeneses> ahora hablemos de algunas cosas del concilio....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: IngForigua JoseGutierrez cgope q piensan del horario?
<JoseGutierrez> hay que cambiarlo
<cgope> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, JoseGutierrez, andresmujica: yo hice la propuesta arriba no se que piensen igual SergioMeneses ya habia enfoncado en lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cgope andresmujica con IngForigua pensamos en hacerlas los domingos
<andresmujica> ahora si.
<andresmujica> como bien decia cgope debemos definir es el horario
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: yo creo q un domingo... 
<andresmujica> lastimosamente en mi caso particular no me puedo comprometer para los domingos
<andresmujica> puede que este pero puede que no
<andresmujica> de lunes a viernes por la noche a la hora que sea.
<andresmujica> IngForigua: ud puede los domingos???
<SergioMeneses> pues por mi! el dia q sea... igual siempre trato de estar!
<JoseGutierrez> y que paso con los lunes,, me parecia mejor empezar la semana con la reunion pues teniamos todos las energias al 100%
<cgope> Los lunes me queda bien a mi tambien 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: cgope los lunes q tal?
<andresmujica> digo lo mismo 
<cgope> porque fue que cambiamos el horario de el lunes ?
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces el lunes!
<SergioMeneses> aunq a mi si me queda dificil!
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno todo sea por el bien comun
<cgope> SergioMeneses: a que hora puedes llegar el lunes ?
<andresmujica> cgope: no se, siempre me he preguntado lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> cgope: tengo clases de 6-9pm pero siempre trato de estar... llegaria unos minutos tarde pero si la mayoria esta lo val!
<SergioMeneses> vale!
<cgope> SergioMeneses, de igual pues ten en cuenta que no se empieza a la hora en punto :P
<cgope> esta mal pero asi es la realidad
<SergioMeneses> se debe empezar en punto!
 * SergioMeneses molesta con la puntualidad
<cgope> si claro no hay duda, pero pues ya hemos visto que no ha empezado en punto ninguna 
<cgope> debemos cambiar eso tambien
<andresmujica> movamosla un poco mas tarde .. 30 min
<cgope> yo me puedo comprometer a enviar correo de recordatorio o comentar a los que tenga por chat :P
<SergioMeneses> cgope: esa es una responsabilidad
<SergioMeneses> cgope: eso lo hace google calendar
<SergioMeneses> siempre llegan recordatorios
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no muy tarde
<SergioMeneses> q empecemos a las 9pm
<cgope> me parece acertada esa opcion de andresmujica, podemos hacerlo a las 9:30pm los lunes asi SergioMeneses tiene tiempo de llegar
<SergioMeneses> cgope: no... terminariamos a las 11
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> peor
<SergioMeneses> dejen el horario de 9pm
<SergioMeneses> ademas y siempre lo q opino lo mando a la lista... 
<SergioMeneses> q nadie responda es otro cuento
<cgope> yo respondo cuando tengo algo que opinar :$
<andresmujica> la reunion no deberia durar mas de una hora
<andresmujica> 9:30 - 10:30
<cgope> bueno entonces: SergioMeneses, IngForigua, andresmujica, JoseGutierrez, lunes a las 9pm ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: mande email con el nuevo horario :D
<SergioMeneses> cgope: andresmujica tiene razon... deben ser d euna hora
<SergioMeneses> dejemoslo asi
<cgope> bueno y que lo respondan los que tienen inconvenientes con el horario tenemos 15 dias para ajustarnos 
<cgope> osea 9:30 a 10:30 ?
<SergioMeneses> aja
<andresmujica> listo
<cgope> bien 
<andresmujica> el lio es que creo que julian es el que puede programar la reunion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: hay mucho represado! 
<andresmujica> eliminar la anterior y programar la nueva
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: eso se cambia el calendar es lo de menos
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no importa, tenemos que acoplarnos a trabajar 1 hora y punto
<andresmujica> ser mas efectivos
<andresmujica> no esperar tanto
<andresmujica> ni dar tanta vuelta
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: si claro.. es q no estamos siendo eficientes
<cgope> Julian creo que esta conectado 
<SergioMeneses> y el quorum nos esta matandp
<SergioMeneses> literalmente
<andresmujica> y pork no esta en el canal?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: julianarmando JoseGutierrez cgope IngForigua yo tengo un par de proyectos para implementar y otras cosas pero sin las reuniones es como arar en el aire
<cgope> andresmujica, no lo se lo digo por el post de twitt 
<andresmujica> de acuerdo
<andresmujica> ahh 
<SergioMeneses> cgope: :S eso no dic nada.. puede andar en transmilenio
<cgope> si es verdad 
<cgope> mmm podemos hacer la siguiente reunion el lunes que viene ? pues por lo de los atrasos y demas cosas 
<cgope> o no es posible ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope: JoseGutierrez julianarmando ando buscando entusiastas para el proyecto de documentacion... se animan?
<cgope> SergioMeneses: cuanta conmigo 
<andresmujica> creo k es festivo?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no no se
<JoseGutierrez> claro pero el proyecto de documentacion es sobre la comunidad o de que es SergioMeneses??
<julianarmando> SergioMeneses: Claro, hay que hablar más, cuéntanos mas del proyecto :D
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: julianarmando es de ubuntu-co 
<SergioMeneses> la idea es tener la informacion mas ordenada... asi las wikis son mas navegables
<SergioMeneses> claro siguiendo los estandares para ello
<SergioMeneses> ya tengo los modelos y todo
<SergioMeneses> vamos a remodelar la principal en un 100%
<SergioMeneses> y hacer unos includes a las demas
<SergioMeneses> ydea que todo quede bien indexado y no queden referencias rotas
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno yo les explico el tecnisismo luego
<JoseGutierrez> vale me gusta ese proyecto : )
<andresmujica> si que si.
<andresmujica> usar los encabezados del wiki y demas
<andresmujica> k buena idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: eso!
<julianarmando> Vale, de una :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: ademas hace q las busquedas sean mas eficientes
<SergioMeneses> yo le ayude a los de ubuntu uruguay en ese proceso hace poco
<SergioMeneses> y quedo suuper buena la wiki
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: JoseGutierrez julianarmando cgope miren esta principal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam
<cgope> uffff exelente
<SergioMeneses> claro es muchisimo mas navegable
<SergioMeneses> y sobre todo hace q la experiencia de usuario mejore un monton
<cgope> 100% mas navegable y entendible
<cgope> me gusta mucho esa idea
<SergioMeneses> cgope: andresmujica JoseGutierrez julianarmando IngForigua ademas hayq  ordenar bien lo de la lista de correos, aun esta molestando mucho
<SergioMeneses> ya con julian alarcon hablamos resto de eso y la idea es armar un team para ello
<SergioMeneses> con colaboradores
<SergioMeneses> ....a y por cierto vamos a hacer valederos los items para los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> como informes y demas
<SergioMeneses> eso lo tenemos muy de lado
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: andresmujica julianarmando JoseGutierrez cgope de momento es todo lo q tengo q decir... 
<SergioMeneses> alguna opinion, duda, queja o reclamo?
<julianarmando> No nada, perfecto igual hay qye acordar bien todo
<cgope> nope todo claro
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando: ud esta invitado a todas las reuniones del concilio... sientase como en casa
<cgope> por mi parte
<SergioMeneses> y felicidades por la membresia
<JoseGutierrez> huyyy me parecio rechevere acerca del proyect de documentacion que propuso SergioMeneses
<julianarmando> Vale muchas gracias, aun me siento no muy en confianza en estas reuniones, me da como cosa participar :p
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cgope julianarmando esten atentos q los contacto y arrancamos con eso...
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q de este sabado en 8 empiezo a trabajar en eso
<JoseGutierrez> vale : )
<cgope> d una !
<SergioMeneses> bueno julianarmando JoseGutierrez andresmujica cgope IngForiguayo creo que damos por finalizada la reunion de hoy!
<SergioMeneses> o alguno aportara algo mas?
<cgope> no, solo que definamos si se puede este lunes o toca el otro 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: JoseGutierrez IngForigua ping
<JoseGutierrez> este lunes seria bueno que fuese la reunion
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cgope pienso lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> ...pero los tiempo de respuesta de estos locos es demasiado largos :S
<cgope> ....
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez: cgope andresmujica julianarmando IngForigua ya voy saliendo!... estamos hablando por la lista del conciio... se cuidan y buena noche
<julianarmando> SergioMeneses: vale, saludos!
<cgope> SergioMeneses, igual yo que descances andresmujica, julianarmando,JoseGutierrez,Ingforigua
<julianarmando> Saludos!
<JoseGutierrez> Feliz Noches para todos....
<aaa> Hola
<aaa> Alguien alli?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-22
<camilo2214> hola
<argoslord> Hola
<argoslord> Hola
<jjmedina> hola
<jjmedina> quisiera saber como hago para conseguir la camiseta de ubuntu en bogota
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-23
<clisker> Hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-23
<sergiomen> Buenas buenas
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches andresmujica-atc CarlosNeyPastor cgalan diegorodriguez  sergiomen ubuntulog
<JHOSMAN_> Buenas noches andresmujica-atc BartOC3 CarlosNeyPastor cgalan diegorodriguez sergiomen =)
<CarlosNeyPastor> uenas noches BartOC3 JHOSMAN_  ¿cómo estan?
<JHOSMAN_> Bien =(
<diegorodriguez> excelente
<BartOC3> Bien CarlosNeyPastor  con chicharones pero bien...
<sergiomen> Oe jose... ando desde el cel jebe
 * JHOSMAN_ el que llega saluda :P
<Fernando_Giraldo> Buenas noches
<sergiomen> No necesariamente
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, andresmujica-atc JairoSerrano JHOSMAN_ sergiomen
<hacker> buenas noches
<BartOC3> Buenas noches Fernando_Giraldo  hacker cosmoscalibur  DrLecter JHOSMAN_
<JairoSerrano> no me habia dado cuenta de las 2 tabs
<DrLecter> Buena noche caballeros!
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3: sabe algo de @linaporras?
<BartOC3> BUeno del concilio estan JHOSMAN_ Fernando_Giraldo  andresmujica-atc ?
<JairoSerrano> buenas noches a todos
<JHOSMAN_> si pero andresmujica-atc  no responde al Ping!
<JHOSMAN_> =S
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  negativo...
<Fernando_Giraldo> somos 3
<BartOC3> Podemos empezar entonces...
<freddyrh> buenas noches
<BartOC3> Quien va ser el moderador ?
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica-atc:  Esta?
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches freddyrh
<JHOSMAN_> ahh no si podemos iniciar
<JHOSMAN_> :'( yo estoy muriendo con trabajos de la U no puedo moderar hoy
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, modere
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  no estamos 3, tu , Fernando_Giraldo  y yo ?
<BartOC3> Bueno yo modero..
<sergiomen> ++
<JHOSMAN_> Si
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias BartOC3
<BartOC3> Bueno empezamos!
<BartOC3> Agenda de la reunion : http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/599/detail/
<BartOC3> 1- Porque ser miembro de Ubuntu-Co - Fernando_Giraldo
<BartOC3> Tiene la palabra Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno la idea con eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> es que el link esta dañado
<Fernando_Giraldo> no lleva a ningún sitio
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo:  mire depronto esto puede ayudar
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembr%40
<Fernando_Giraldo> me refiero a este linkese es
<Fernando_Giraldo> ese es
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces es arreglarlo en la pagina
<Fernando_Giraldo> aqui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<BartOC3> Perfecto primera tarea areglar la wiki de Nuevos Miembros
<Fernando_Giraldo> que el link que esta en esa página lleve al que vos acabas de enviar
<JairoSerrano> pido palabra
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo la arreglo
<BartOC3> tiene la palabra JairoSerrano
<JairoSerrano> vale la pena cambiar la URL por poner una @?
<JairoSerrano> digo, es que hay miembros
<JairoSerrano> ya sea masculino y femenino
<JairoSerrano> no hay miembras
<Fernando_Giraldo> correcto
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembr@
<JairoSerrano> porque no cambiar la URL a... PorQueSerParte?
<sergiomen> Jaja
<JairoSerrano> terminado, que opinan?
<JHOSMAN_> Da igual
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo:  se encargaria de ese cambio..
<Fernando_Giraldo> correcto
<cosmoscalibur> llego algo tarde, cual es el tema de este concilio?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JairoSerrano, y que tal porque adquirir la membresía?
<BartOC3> cosmoscalibur:  esta es la agenda http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/599/detail/
<Fernando_Giraldo> o bueno podría quedar igual porquesermiembro
<Fernando_Giraldo> dado que dentro de la wiki esta así
<Fernando_Giraldo> y además tenes razón miembro no tiene genero
<Fernando_Giraldo> dejemoslo igual... solo arreglar la wiki
<JairoSerrano> perfecto
<BartOC3> perfecto Fernando_Giraldo  queda ese punto encargado de componer la wiki con la nueva informacion
<BartOC3> Segundo punto: convocatoria para la transcripcion de video de SergioMeneses explicando el Answers ‒ LinaPorras
<BartOC3> Lina no esta pero oscar ya envio el link del la transcripcion
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/ManejodeLaunchpadAnswers
<JHOSMAN_> =)
<sergiomen> Eso ya no se hizo... tienen meses con eso, o deberia reasignarse
<sergiomen> Aaaa
<sergiomen> Oka nl lo sabia... rrespondo lento porq ando desde el cel
<BartOC3> ok sergiomen
<BartOC3> tercer punto: UbuConLa 2013 - 2014
<BartOC3> 1.Ya oscar realizo un video de invitacion a UbuConLA 2013
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  necesitamos ayuda para poner publicidad del evento en al web de Ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN_> envíenmela al correo
<JHOSMAN_> y la publico
<JHOSMAN_> ahh
<JHOSMAN_> ando perdido
<BartOC3> perfecto JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_>  jaja
<JHOSMAN_> ya lo hago de una vez
<JHOSMAN_> copio lo de UbuntuVE
<BartOC3> 3. Punto de UbuConLA  es que realizamos una reunion para organizacion UbuConLA 2014 este lunes
<BartOC3> sergiomen:  va enviar un resumen de la reunion y tambien se une al equipo Fernando_Giraldo
<sergiomen> Si :)
<BartOC3> Y vamos a seguir lrealizando convocatoria hay mucho por hacer.. ojala JairoSerrano  se una en esto..:P y muchos mas vamos a necesitar toda la ayuda posible
<JairoSerrano> si me actualizas digo
<JairoSerrano> xD
<JairoSerrano> que es el evento?
<BartOC3> JairoSerrano: http://ubuconla.org/
<JairoSerrano> es que no abre la web
<JairoSerrano> al menos a mi no ahora
<JairoSerrano> la idea es hacerla en cartagena?
<JairoSerrano> que fechas son?
<BartOC3> Bueno jairo es una conferencia anual de Ubuntu en latinoamerica..
<BartOC3> posible fechas en junio del 2014
<BartOC3> JairoSerrano:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<JairoSerrano> interesante, y que apoyo hay de otras comunidades ademas de la colombiana?
<JairoSerrano> gracias jose, esa es la que estaba justamente mirando :)
<JHOSMAN_> me regalan la URL del video de CO?
<JHOSMAN_> mi conexión está mala, mejor regalenme el codigo HTMl de insercion
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y563_S7tzU&feature=youtu.be
<JairoSerrano> duda, cuantos asistentes fueron en eventos anteriores?
<JairoSerrano> canonical ayuda?
 * JHOSMAN_ gracias =) 
<BartOC3> en argentina fueron 120 creo.. y este año es en montevideo..
<JairoSerrano> pregunto esto para vender la idea ante los directivos de la U
<BartOC3> JairoSerrano:  hablamos por afuera del tema para continuar con la reunion...
<BartOC3> y te pongo al tanto..
<JairoSerrano> ok perfecto
<BartOC3> Continuamos.. cuarto punto
<BartOC3> Protocologo de Bienvenida Para Los Nuevos Usuarios ‒ LinaPorras
<Fernando_Giraldo> listo arreglado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<BartOC3> queda aplazado hasta la proxima reunion...ya que lina no esta
 * JHOSMAN_ la web del UbuconLA está abajo? 
<BartOC3> si JHOSMAN_  ya la voy a reportar
<BartOC3> 5 punto - Problemas con la pagina Web http://ubuntu-co.com/ ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  como va el tema de la web de UCo ha tenido bastante probleemas...
<JHOSMAN_> El tema de la web es el siguiente
<JHOSMAN_> según Joge Gonzalez me informó por infraestructura el server se cuelga
<JHOSMAN_> por ejemplo cuando se hace SPAM masivo por las redes sociales apuntando hacia la web
<JHOSMAN_> Facebook y Google+ segun he visto se consumen todo MySQL y se "totea"
<JairoSerrano> donde esta hospedado?
<JHOSMAN_> Por lo cual sería optimo y propongo realizar una migración a otro servidor
<JHOSMAN_> ya que muchos nos visitan
<JHOSMAN_> y reportan las caidas por twitter y facebook
<JHOSMAN_> hasta por la lsita
<JHOSMAN_> que opinan al respecto?
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  JairoSerrano  pregunta donde esta hospedado
<JHOSMAN_> JairoSerrano: el servidor está en www.joorge.com
<JHOSMAN_> Es administrado por Jorge Gonzalez
<JHOSMAN_> NS1.joorge.com ns2.joorge.com
<JHOSMAN_> el problema no se presentan ni por visitas masivas, ya que según google analitics no aumentan mucho dia por dia
<JHOSMAN_> no hay picos
<Fernando_Giraldo> y si nos pasamos pa kalsoluciones?
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo:
<JHOSMAN_> tenemos dos opciones
<JHOSMAN_> Alojarlo en ColombianHost (mio) o el el server q dice BartOC3 (no se cual es)
<BartOC3> cuales serian las opciones JHOSMAN_
<JairoSerrano> pero es un hosting o es uno propio?
<JHOSMAN_> JairoSerrano: Es servidor propio, es lo mismo
<JHOSMAN_> Hosting = Alojamiento
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: BartOC3 andresmujica-atc  que opinan?
<Fernando_Giraldo> como es el tema de los costos
<Fernando_Giraldo> desconozco eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir cuanto pagamos a jorge
<Fernando_Giraldo> cuanto pagariamos pasandonos
<Fernando_Giraldo> como se paga eso si es que se paga
<sergiomen> El problema en si es la instancia de amazon, jirge dijo q lo solucionaba pronto ya q tenian q actualizar la infraestructura q tienen... yo diria q hablar con el
<sergiomen> No se paga nada
<JHOSMAN_> No se paga nada "it's free"
<JairoSerrano> si les interesa puedo donar un espacio en mi cuenta en dreamhost, no se si sería peor
<Fernando_Giraldo> ah ya
<sergiomen> Y el servicio ha sido excelente
<JHOSMAN_> si se hace el cambio al mio tampoco cobraría nada
<Fernando_Giraldo> pues entonces si es mejor hablar con jorge
<Fernando_Giraldo> a ver
<JairoSerrano> comparando con amazon, ganaría amazon :)
<JHOSMAN_> sergiomen: me dijo que la cuestión es de costos y por ello no se ha realizado...
<JHOSMAN_> JairoSerrano: ya estubimos en Dreamhost hace años pero no recuero por q salimos de allí
<BartOC3> Deberiamos hablar con Jorge y sergiomen no sabe para cuando seria el cambio ?
<JairoSerrano> mejor dicho, estamos claros que el problema no es de falta de hosting
<sergiomen> Pero jhosman es q ud es muy descuidado jaja la verdad me da miedo
 * sergiomen runs
<JHOSMAN_> sergiomen: a q se refiere?
<sergiomen> No no se, la verdad hace rato q no hablo con el
<JHOSMAN_> El problema es MySQL
<JHOSMAN_> ya se han iumplementado soluciones como por ejemplo un cron que reinicie el servicio cada X tiempo
<JHOSMAN_> pero aún así sigue fallando
<BartOC3> Que opciones tendriamos para posible mirgracion ColombianHost, donde esta alojado CaribeMesh y Dreamhost de JairoSerrano
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo tengo un espacio en kalsoluciones
<Fernando_Giraldo> por si acaso sirve también
<JHOSMAN_> ColombianHost está alojado en USA, el hardware está bien, ningún sitio se cae y los servicios no se cuelgan...
<BartOC3> Bueno entonces hagamos lo siguiente hablar con Jorge para ver que se puede hacer.. y viendo la respuesta vamos a ir revisando la posible migracion.
<JHOSMAN_> las posiblidades son todas, no hay restricciones
<BartOC3> Entonces que Opinan ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, excelente
<JHOSMAN_> Le voy a decir a jorge q venga
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo voto por migración ya
<Fernando_Giraldo> pues ya se sabe que hay un problema
<Fernando_Giraldo> y que se ha intentado solucionar
<jag2kn> si buenas
<JairoSerrano> ademas se debería tener un backup distribuido entre diferentes miembros
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: Buenas
<JHOSMAN_> Jorge estamos mirando el tema del alojamiento de UCO
<JHOSMAN_> y los problemas que conocemos
<jag2kn> aja
<jag2kn> si
<JHOSMAN_> entonces la idea es ver si nos quedamos aqui
<JHOSMAN_> si se soluciona el problema
<JHOSMAN_> o mejor migrar
<jag2kn> cuando vieron la ultima caida?
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches jag2kn
<Fernando_Giraldo> jag2kn, buenas noches
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: no recuerdo, pero fue hace como 15 dias creo , yo envié un correo
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo hace rato no la veo caida
<jag2kn> si lo se
<jag2kn> ;)
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque tampoco he estado muy pendiente esta semana
<BartOC3> jag2kn:  el lunes se demoraba mucho en cargar.. en la noche..
<JHOSMAN_> 11 de Mayo para ser exactos
<JHOSMAN_> se murio
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<andresmujica-atc> buenas
<andresmujica-atc> estaba en una conference
<BartOC3> Buenas andresmujica-atc
<jag2kn> si, la ultima semana implemente unas optimizaciones a la configuración de apache y mysql
<jag2kn> semana pasada**
 * andresmujica-atc leyendo
<BartOC3> aaa perfecto jag2kn
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica-atc, buenas noches
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: con esas mejoras se esperaría una nuva caida?
<andresmujica-atc> hola jag2kn ... el sitio esta en amazon ???
 * andresmujica-atc saluda a todos
<jag2kn> sobre lo de las caidas, si claro si llegan muchas personas al tiempo, aún no he cambiado el tipo de instancia
<jag2kn> si, esta en Amazon
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: lo que he detectado es que se acae cuando hay consultas de Facebook, Twitter y G+
<JHOSMAN_> ahí es cuando se cae
<JHOSMAN_> por los robots supongo
<JHOSMAN_> pero no por visitas reales
<jag2kn> en este momento estamos en una micro, que fue el primer año free ...
<JHOSMAN_> eso indica Google Analitics
<jag2kn> veo, pero
<jag2kn> la idea es cambiar a una instancia medium
<jag2kn> a mas tardar en un mes
<andresmujica-atc> jag2kn: y los $$$
<andresmujica-atc> ?
<JHOSMAN_> ajá
<jag2kn> yo lo estoy cubriendo
<jag2kn> ya que no solo es esta pagina
<jag2kn> son varias que tengo en ese servidor
<jag2kn> igual todo este año se ha ido generando costos mensuales que he ido cubriendo
<andresmujica-atc> ya paso el free-tier??
<jag2kn> si se acaba creo que ese mes
<andresmujica-atc> a mi se me ocurren dos cosas... o bueno una...   deberiamos averiguar (no se si alguien sepa) con canonical si ellos ofrecen el hosting para la pagina del loco...
<JHOSMAN_> o.O en serio?
<JHOSMAN_> si Canonical nos da hosting
<JHOSMAN_> sería la mejor solucíon
<JHOSMAN_> :D
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc:  sera bueno averiguar esa parte...
<andresmujica-atc> la otra, en caso de que ellos no lo hagan... es que movamos a una cuenta de AWS pero que quede a nombre de noticias.ubuntu.colombia, lo configuremos para pago por paypal y pues entre todos mandamos a paypal la plata para pagar el hosting cuando pase el nuevo año...
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica-atc:  la cuestion es de costos
<JHOSMAN_> sabemos que UCO cada vez creo es mas dificil reunir dinero
<JHOSMAN_> creo que sería mejor lo q digo
<JHOSMAN_> alojarla en los servidores q ya tenemos de alojamiento web
<andresmujica-atc> amazon es muy barato.. lo que pasa es que con el BW que consuma ....   cuanto ha pagado hasta el momento jag2kn  ???
<JHOSMAN_> ColombianHost o el q dice BartOC3
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo también tengo espacio
<Fernando_Giraldo> cualquiera de esas opciones esta bien
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero creo que si es mejor migrarnos
<BartOC3> hay varios hosting que han puesto a disposicion...
<JHOSMAN_> osea no veo por q genear costos
<JHOSMAN_> q podemos cubrir otros
<JHOSMAN_> alojamiento q se daría sin cobros
<Fernando_Giraldo> de acuerdo
<JHOSMAN_> pasar a amazon pago no lo veo viable
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo otro es consultar sin ubuntu nos da hosting
<JHOSMAN_> o bueno sie s viable, pero no el dinero =S
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica-atc,  que es el contact puede hacer eso?
<JHOSMAN_> pero si sería mejor que andresmujica-atc como contacto de UCO haga eso
<jag2kn> igual yo voy a pasar a pago
<BartOC3> Son varios espacios, JHOSMAN_  con ColombiaHost, Fernando_Giraldo  , JairoSerrano   o mi persona
<andresmujica-atc> si yo averiguo con canonical..
<BartOC3> dale andresmujica-atc  seria bueno quemar esa opcion..
<andresmujica-atc> jag2kn:  tienes datos de ancho de banda consumido por el sitio de ubuntu-co ??
<jag2kn> no en el momento
<BartOC3> bueno entonces quedamos asi se va averiguar con canonical... para lo del hosting.. o sino se toma la decicion de migrar a los espacios postulados
<JHOSMAN_> Listo, entonces queda tarea para andresmujica-atc
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<JHOSMAN_> Next!!!
<JairoSerrano> y que jag2kn nos regale las estadisticas de uso
 * JHOSMAN_ son las 10PM vamos rapido! 
<JairoSerrano> enserio? :S
<BartOC3> 6 punto - Informes de los Flisoles Colombia
<jag2kn> envíenme un correo solocitandome las estadisticas, y yo trato de sacarlo
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: ya lo hago
<BartOC3> estan todos los informes listos ??
<JHOSMAN_> no se
<BartOC3> Bueno toca enviar un correo para recordar...
<BartOC3> 7 punto Informe de descarga de Ubuntu Raring
<andresmujica-atc> jag2kn: JHOSMAN_ listo, enviado
<jag2kn> ok, apenas tenga tiempo lo saco, si se puede
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3: ese punto como es? o.O no entiendo
<JHOSMAN_> Bueno, lo unico que se visualiza en la web es q parentemente en un mes Ubuntu Raring 13.04 mas de 1700 veces
<jag2kn> ya que no recuerdo si tengo configurado el servidor
<JHOSMAN_> pero no entiendo a que se refieren con Informe, quien puso el punto?
<andresmujica-atc> jag2kn: sip el cloudwatch cuesta mas.. las stats no son gratis.. :(
<JairoSerrano> solo 1700?
<JairoSerrano> cuales son las fuentes de esa información de descargas?
<JHOSMAN_> JairoSerrano: un Script q cuenta las visitas
<JHOSMAN_> pero exactamente eso no se puede calcular
<JHOSMAN_> además muchos mas descargan directamente de ubuntu.com
<JairoSerrano> creo que eso no deberia estar local
<JairoSerrano> se da hasta mala imagen
<JairoSerrano> jeje
<BartOC3> seria bueno siempre por lo menos tener un informe de las descarga del sitio.. o sino para que se tiene esa informacion...
<jag2kn> bueno me necesitan para algo más?
<Fernando_Giraldo> jag2kn, no creo
<Fernando_Giraldo> muchas gracias por la información
<JHOSMAN_> jag2kn: no
<BartOC3> jag2kn: seria eso don jorge. muchas gracias por toda la ayuda...
<JHOSMAN_> Gracias =)
<jag2kn> ok, compañeros que descansen
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3: pues ahí están los contadores
<andresmujica-atc> jag2kn: gracias jorge!
<jag2kn> porfa igual pendientes del servidor
<JHOSMAN_> ya vamos en dos versiones que se hizo eso
<jag2kn> cualquier cosa me avisan
<JHOSMAN_> Para Ubuntu Quantal fueron como 3000 algo
<JHOSMAN_> ahí esta el registro
<JHOSMAN_> pero pues... no se a q veiene el punto
<BartOC3> siguiente punto, Logo Ubuntu, Plagio? ‒ LinaPorras
<BartOC3> Ese punto quedo claro por lista de correo...
<andresmujica-atc> linaporras no esta. . ..
<BartOC3> se pasa..
<andresmujica-atc> hmm no lei a fondo lo de la lista de correo
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1 ya esta resuelto
<andresmujica-atc> PERO
<JHOSMAN_> Voy a llamar a la persona que reportó el caso a ver q nos dice sobre eso
<andresmujica-atc> si me dan 5 secs
<JHOSMAN_> o.O Fernando_Giraldo ya está resuelto?
<andresmujica-atc> a nivel legal nosotros no tenemos nada que hacer con ese tema.
<BartOC3> adelante andresmujica-atc
<andresmujica-atc> lo unico que podemos hacer es reportar directamente a canonical
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_,  a mi me quedo claro que no podemos hacer mucho
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica-atc: yo reporté a Canonical...
<andresmujica-atc> https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<JHOSMAN_> pero aún no mne responden nada, solo me respondió el Bot
<andresmujica-atc> de resto no hay mucho que hacer ni nada.
<JHOSMAN_> si eso mismo hice
<JHOSMAN_> Ya viene Johana Ruiz para q nos cuente de eso
<andresmujica-atc> legalmente no tenemos representación ni forma de litigar el mal uso de la marca
<Fernando_Giraldo> exacto a eso me refiero con resuelto, hasta ahi podemos llegar
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  ya creo q ese tema esta claro que no podemos hacer mucho..
<andresmujica-atc> ok, tenía la duda de que eso no fuera claro.
<andresmujica-atc> entonces sigamos.
<IngForigua> Hey patrones como estan
<BartOC3> no es necesario seguir con ese punto.. de la forma legar no se puede hacer nada.. ya se consulto con varios abogados.. y todos dicen lo mismo
<BartOC3> Firmar el código de Conducta ‒ JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3: pero lo que si podemos hacer es presionar al tipo para q deje de usar ese logo
<JHOSMAN_> eso es loq ue personalmente me molesta
<JHOSMAN_> Johana: Hola! sabes que pasó con el caso del tipo deSogamoso (Logo)
<JHOSMAN_> dejó de usarlo? le contactó alguien?
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  no somos nadien para obligarlo ya andresmujica-atc  y los abogados dijeron lo mismo para que gastar en tiempo en eso...
<Johana>  bien  ps el tipo  tiene  una  organizacion aca en sogamoso
<JHOSMAN_> umm bueno no se si lo quieren dejar así pues ni modos...
<Johana>  algo   del medio ambiente,  el lio es q esta  usando eso  para fachada politica en men  ya e sun  tipo  que  siempre plajia muchas  cosas
<JHOSMAN_> opino que se debería presionar pero bueno...
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc: Fernando_Giraldo  que dicen ?
<JHOSMAN_> además vean como dice Johana el ya lo cogió de "maña"
<andresmujica-atc> JHOSMAN_: de acuerdo, pero en terminos practicos es perder el tiempo.
<Johana>   el  rollo  considero yo q es q esta haciendo uso endevido del    logo  y mas  en politica  y ps eso no  aguanta
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, de acuerdo si estoy, pero creo que lo que usted ya hizo es todo lo que podemos hacer
<JHOSMAN_> Tengo una idea, para no tramitar desde Bogotá
<andresmujica-atc> Johana: lo que pasa es que legalmente no tenemos como forzar el uso del logo.  Quien debe hacer eso es Canonical. lo mejor que podemos hacer es reportar a https://forms.canonical.com/trademarkviolation/
<diegorodriguez> opino que debería dejar de usar el logo por las buenas o por presión
<JHOSMAN_>  Johana tu puedes encargarte de hablar con el tipo? y meterle "miedo" (que si algo le mandas los de la moto) para que quite el logo?
<Johana> sipor que el tipo se c ree que nadie le puede  decir nada
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero tampoco te vas a meter en problemas Johana
<Johana> jaja no  con el tipo po ca comunicacion tengo .. el men es  re petulante  y altanero
<Johana>  no eso es pa liosss
<JHOSMAN_> Johana: por?
<Johana> es de lo peorsito aca en soga..... no
<diegorodriguez> y como se puede contactar al tipo
<diegorodriguez> ???
<Fernando_Giraldo> recuerden que esto es publico y queda grabado
<Johana>  habla mucha   baura  se considera  e ldon de la ciudad  y no q coma... pp--- por q  con gente asi no trato
<andresmujica-atc> Fernando_Giraldo: gracias por recordarles....
<Johana> bueno  yo le di  g+ a  jhosman y la otra es en   fb
<Johana>  ademas tengo el numero de cel
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo:  correcto..
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: si esto es publico de igual modo, creo que no hay nada malo en la charla
<andresmujica-atc> no entiendo que estan planteando y prefiero no entender.
<andresmujica-atc> sigamos por favor que esto ya va largo
<JHOSMAN_> Johana: no lo pude contactar por FB ni G+
<BartOC3> Voto por dejar el tema asi ya que de manera legal no se puede hacer nada..
<andresmujica-atc> +1
<Johana> entonces   le s doy el # cel?
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<andresmujica-atc> Johana:  no.  nadie lo va a llamar.  y por favor no lo vayas a poner en un canal publico.
<Fernando_Giraldo> la verdad no me parece pertinente
<BartOC3> siguiente tema Firmar el código de Conducta ‒ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-May/035909.html
<diegorodriguez> con que nombre lo puedo ubicar en face
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  adelante..
<Johana> bien
<andresmujica-atc> Johana: diegorodriguez: por favor hablen ese punto por privado.
<JHOSMAN_> u.u
<JHOSMAN_> nbueno
<diegorodriguez> ok
<JHOSMAN_> Bueno lo del hilo ya está allí planteado
<JHOSMAN_> lo que hace eso es firmar el codigo de conducta
<JHOSMAN_> alguien hizo la prueba?
<BartOC3> yo no he realizado pruebas... alguien mas a realizado las pruebas ??
<JHOSMAN_> Por que no lo hacemos justo ahora?
<andresmujica-atc> nop...  pero el proyecto se ve solido!
<JHOSMAN_> no demora nada
<ofprieto> Hola buena  noches a todos perdon tan tarde hasta ahora llego de la u
<JHOSMAN_> es super rapido
<JHOSMAN_> ofprieto: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2013-May/035909.html
<BartOC3> Opino que si ya esta probado que se apruebe de una...
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<JHOSMAN_> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> entre mas fáciles podamos hacer las cosas para la gente mucho mejor
<andresmujica-atc> +1
<andresmujica-atc> y buscar voluntarios para que ayuden a traducirlo al español
<BartOC3> entonces queda aprobado..
<Fernando_Giraldo> en flisolmed tenía mucha gente interesada en ser parte de la comunidad y participar de actividades, pero me demore toda una tarde con solamente dos personas
<Fernando_Giraldo> haciendo todos esos procesos
<BartOC3> y queda pendiente la traducion al español..
<andresmujica-atc> https://translations.launchpad.net/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant/0.x/+pots/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant/es/+translate
<andresmujica-atc> bueno como que ya esta al otro lado
<BartOC3> perfecto andresmujica-atc
<BartOC3> continumeros..
<JHOSMAN_> Momento!
<BartOC3> Asignar contacto para campus party colombia 2013
<JHOSMAN_> con el pungo anterior
<BartOC3> si JHOSMAN_  ?
<JHOSMAN_> hay que editar la Wiki
<JHOSMAN_> y informar a le gente de los cambios
<JHOSMAN_> hacer el tutorial de como sería ahora la firma del codigo de conducta
<andresmujica-atc> JHOSMAN_: efectivamente esa es la tarea de fondo...
<BartOC3> Perfecto quien se encarga de esta tarea..
<JHOSMAN_> Yo hago el tuto
<BartOC3> perfecto..
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias JHOSMAN_
<JairoSerrano> mi gente los tengo que dejar
<JairoSerrano> Bart mañana hablamos del UbuConLA
<BartOC3> Siguiente punto, Asignar contacto para campus party colombia 2013
<BartOC3> perfecto JairoSerrano
<Fernando_Giraldo> JairoSerrano, feliz noche
<diegorodriguez> Que funciones o que debe hacer la persona que quede como contacto???
<BartOC3> ya se acerca CPC06 y por lo que me enterado es que cambiaron a casi todo el personal
<BartOC3> Y adicional estan seleccionando nuevo persona aunque las oficinass quedan en bogota, estan buscando personal de medellin..
<andresmujica-atc> lo importante es definir una persona, creo que fue el año pasado que JHOSMAN_  se comunico por un lado y yo por otro y se iba armando el enredo.  es mejor que una persona maneje la comunicación y lo más importante (la falla del año pasado) que mantenga informado al resto del mundo.
<Fernando_Giraldo> exacto andresmujica-atc
<JHOSMAN_> Hasta donde se
<JHOSMAN_> Verinica Vernavieu me dejó en sus contactos de comunicados
<BartOC3> y es la hora como siempre lograr una mayor participacion en el cpc06 ya que este año le van a dar buenos espacios a las comunidades pero tienen que ganarse ese puesto..
<JHOSMAN_> por q hace unos meses me escribió
<JHOSMAN_> no se si les compartí esa informaciónm
<Fernando_Giraldo> la verdad no JHOSMAN_
<Fernando_Giraldo> o yo por lo menos no la vi
<Fernando_Giraldo> :P
<BartOC3> Pero seria bueno manejar el correo de noticia.ubuntuColombia
<JHOSMAN_> ya le envio copia
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3: nadie mira ese correo
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<BartOC3> para que quede toda la informacion en el correo
<BartOC3> Pero lo miraria el contacto JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> Es verdad no les compartí
<JHOSMAN_> acabé de enviar copia del correo
<JHOSMAN_> al concilio
<JHOSMAN_> por favor revisen sus imbox
<JHOSMAN_> y charlamos con respecto a eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya
 * JHOSMAN_ http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuconla-2013 
<Fernando_Giraldo> leyendo
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  esa informacion es vieja... a mi me llego ese correo hace tiempo... cuando se supo q era en medellin... yo me puse en contacto con veronica
<JHOSMAN_> creo que esa fue la ultima notificación que nos enviaron
<JHOSMAN_> no se si alguien tenga algo mas reciente
<andresmujica-atc> a mi tambien me llego ese correo JHOSMAN_  BartOC3  ...
<BartOC3> y me dijo que ya estan buscano un acercamiento con las comunidades.. ademas ya conseguir que OC3gamers se encargara de la aprte de Juegos de campus
<JHOSMAN_> pero igual, esa fue la info que se envio a los contactyos de las comunidades
<andresmujica-atc> creo que hay uno posterior..
<JHOSMAN_> de UCO los contactos son andresmujica-atc y yo
<JHOSMAN_> segun el año pasado le entendi a veronica
<andresmujica-atc> igual no importa...
<JHOSMAN_> eso es lo mas reciente q tengo por parte de Futura
<andresmujica-atc> mas bien definan quien habla con ellos
<andresmujica-atc> y yap.
<Fernando_Giraldo> exacto ese es el punto
<Fernando_Giraldo> el problema tampoco es tanto quien sino como
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: q sabe de posicionamiento de Furtura Networks para el campus? en medellin? ya tiene oficinas?
<Fernando_Giraldo> nada, por aca no se ha movido nada de eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta semana estuve averiguando y ni siquiera sabemos o conocemos gente que este trabajando en el tema
<Fernando_Giraldo> si pudieran ayudar  a conseguir información seria bueno
<JHOSMAN_> ahora Ubuntu Colombia, como ha sido costumbre deberá llevar ponentes
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN_:  Fernando_Giraldo  creo que van a tener oficina en parque explora
<JHOSMAN_> Me anoto :D
<andresmujica-atc> cuando es el campus party?
<Fernando_Giraldo> octubre
<BartOC3> Yo averiguo donde van a tener oficina y les aviso por la lista y Fernando_Giraldo  les llega personalmente..
<Fernando_Giraldo> de una
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo algo
<Fernando_Giraldo> importante
<JHOSMAN_> Será en Medellín, del 9 al 14 de Octubre en el Centro de Convenciones PLAZA MAYOR.
<JHOSMAN_> segun veronica
<Fernando_Giraldo> saber desde donde se va a manejar toda la logistica de cp
<JHOSMAN_> pero a mi me parece q de Bog no sevan
<Fernando_Giraldo> porque dependiendo de eso podemos definir si el contacto debe estar en bogota o en medellin
<JHOSMAN_> tendrán sucursal en medellín
<BartOC3> Fernando_Giraldo:  va ser desde medellin...
<Fernando_Giraldo> sobre todo porque muchas veces puede ser importante alguna visita presencial
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOC3, y ya hay algo oficial?
<BartOC3> hay q estar atento al 1 de junio que es lanzamiento de la web y posiblemente hacen lanzamiento presencial
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: si toca ir allá y pullarlos
<Fernando_Giraldo> esoo
<JHOSMAN_> para las entradas, las conferencias, los contratos
<BartOC3> extraOficial...porque todos los dias hablo con veronica y atenea..
<JHOSMAN_> etc
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<JHOSMAN_> así me tocó el año pasado
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces por eso es importante el tema de definir el contacto
<Fernando_Giraldo> y creo que deberiamos también definir la comunicación entre nosotros sobre el tema
<JHOSMAN_> bueno simple
<Fernando_Giraldo> y evitar multipaths
<JHOSMAN_> no podemos ser los tres? andresmujica-atc Fernando_Giraldo JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> ?
<JHOSMAN_> y manejamos comunicaciones por la lista de concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<BartOC3> +1
<BartOC3> Siguiente y ultimo punto Reglas reuniones del concilio, descripcion del concilio ‒ Andres Mujica
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc:  aldenate
<freddyrh> Señores y señoras, les deseo buena noche, gracias a BartOC3 y l@s demás integrantes del concilio por permitirme leerles, feliz resto de semana
 * JHOSMAN_ buenas noches freddyrh 
<Fernando_Giraldo> freddyrh, feliz noche
<freddyrh> Nos hablamos por la lista pq quedó en standby el tema del podcast en el que deseaba aportar...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok freddyrh
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta bien
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc:  esta ?
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica-atc: toc toc!
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc: como que se fue
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<Fernando_Giraldo> dejemoslo para la otra reunino
<BartOC3> va tocar con esto damos por terminada la reunion entonces
<BartOC3> o alguien mas tiene que decir ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta bien asi
<Fernando_Giraldo> muchas gracias
<BartOC3> Bueno damos por terminada la reunion..
<JHOSMAN_> =)
<JHOSMAN_> aún no son las 11PM :P
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<andresmujica-atc> upps
<JHOSMAN_> casi que no jaja
<andresmujica-atc> me distraje
<andresmujica-atc> que pena...
<JHOSMAN_> :(
<andresmujica-atc> bueno nos vemos la prox!
<andresmujica-atc> slds!
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica-atc: mire el privado del IRC
<BartOC3> aaaa pero todavia estamos don andresmujica-atc  al menos que Fernando_Giraldo ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> aca estoy
<BartOC3> andresmujica-atc:  se fue ?
<andresmujica-atc> nop aca estoy
<Fernando_Giraldo> tocamos el otro punto
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque me parece mejor hacerlo cuando estemos todos
<Fernando_Giraldo> o la mayoria por lo menos
<andresmujica-atc> sip
<andresmujica-atc> igual ya esta muy tarde
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces feliz noche
<Fernando_Giraldo> que descansen
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por la reunión
<BartOC3> Hasta la proxima...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-22
<SergioMeneses> saludos andresm
<andresm> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bien bien chino!
<andresm> y listo para reemplazar a jono ?
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresm, no... ando super colgado de trabajo
<SergioMeneses> ademas ando algo indispuesto con algunas cosas
<SergioMeneses> no de jono sino personales y laborales
<SergioMeneses> ando dedicado al LC, ubuntu-co, ubucon-la y lubuntu-docs-team
<SergioMeneses> con eso tendo
<SergioMeneses> andresm, JHOSMAN me retiro, nos vemos luego es demasiado tarde ya
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-25
<Ubuntero|82039> hola
